
How I design JSON API responses - uptown
https://medium.com/@shazow/how-i-design-json-api-responses-71900f00f2db
======
shuoli84
There should be only one API design guideline.
[http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-a-pragmatic-
res...](http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-a-pragmatic-restful-api).

